# tiba



## adriano (Aug 3, 2010)

who see tiba towre 2 or tiba heights


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

adriano said:


> who see tiba towre 2 or tiba heights


How did you post that, you're banned?! :confused2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

He was banned after he posted... I banned this poster yesterday under a different i.d but he will have to be smarter to fool us.


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Sam said:


> How did you post that, you're banned?! :confused2:


lol


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> He was banned after he posted... I banned this poster yesterday under a different i.d but he will have to be smarter to fool us.



LOL - quick work!!


----------



## nadiarowlinson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Tiba Tower and Tiba Heights*



adriano said:


> who see tiba towre 2 or tiba heights


I live in Hurhgada and I know a lot about the project


----------

